# Shelter from the Storm



## amethal (Dec 24, 2007)

Dunno where to post this, but I don't think my players visit this forum.

Act 4 consists of a single EL 10 encounter which left them drained of resources (due partly to bad dice rolling and partly to circumstances - for example the elan psion blew all his power points to avoid death from a crit by a battleaxe, not knowing Indomitability's boon would have left him stable on -9 anyway).

The party are now faced with Act 5 without resting, as otherwise the town will be ripped apart by the hurricane. This consists of a 5 or 6 attrition encounters, then *two* boss fights.

I'm scrambling to avoid a TPK, so kudos to your playtesters!


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 24, 2007)

If you want help to keep the party alive, they might link up with folks from the Lyceum who can loan them some low-charge 3rd- and 4th-level wands, potions of healing, and maybe some other minor magic items on temporary loan. Logically, if the heroes ask, they could probably get whatever Simeon has to offer, but he wouldn't have many magic items useful for a fight. Heck, maybe there's a power point reservoir item that the school has been keeping locked up for study, and they can give it out in this time of need.

In the playtest, the heroes had Tiljann and Torrent with them, and the main ended up failing a Will save against _hold person_ just in time for another PC to coup him. 

Good luck.


----------



## Selganor (Dec 24, 2007)

amethal said:
			
		

> not knowing Indomitability's boon would have left him stable on -9 anyway).



They didn't identify the boon to know what this magical effect really does to them?
That was the first thing my group did when they entered Seaquen.


> The party are now faced with Act 5 without resting, as otherwise the town will be ripped apart by the hurricane. This consists of a 5 or 6 attrition encounters, then *two* boss fights.



If your party is too run down to enter the tomb, why not get the mages of the Lycaeum together to try to delay the rising winds. They might be able to delay the rising wind for one day, that should be enough time for them to get the needed rest.

Plus, it gives the town a bit more time to prepare for the storm, but the magical resources of the Lycaum might be severely fatigued after that.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Dec 24, 2007)

And I am on the other end of the spectrum.. I have a large group and have kept them behind a level.. but due to some very well placed spells and good combat coordination, that EL 10 got knocked down in 3 rounds {I had Niro studying the big fighter for a nasty surprise...she didn't even get to join in}

So I am looking at Act 5 with a mostly healty group of heroes are are down about half thier spell resources and wondering how much to buff up the bad guys 

If I were in your shoes.. I would have the Lycium provide healing capability and maybe a scroll or two and send them on their way. I haven't gotten my group down to the lower level of the Tomb, but the 'front line' in Act 5 was almost scarily easy for my group.. and by that I mean half the heroes just hung back and watched...


----------



## amethal (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas guys.

I gave out three level 3 cognaisance crystals to the psion (3 x 3 power points), removed Lee's tactical advantage (and squid) and reduced the duration on his gargoyles.

Only "killed" one character, and now they know what the Boon does if you go below -9.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Feb 3, 2008)

Just an update 

Last session my group made it down into the depths of the tomb and defeated the Inquisitor, altho not without some pain on thier parts. The battle went very well, with the Ragesian's conducting a fighting withdrawal which suddenly turned into an ambush when a Wall of Fire cut the Palidon off from the rest of the hero's. 
 The survivors of the Fire Forest only thought once before charging through the flames to the rescue of their suddenly outnumbered and flanked friend. The Boon helped significantly as the Bard, Cleric, and Mage breached the flaming barrier. ... then some recent additions to the group followed thier lead... Tickles, the Halfing Rogue who had just met with the group in the upper levels, dove through the flames and keeled over...severely burnt...just in time for his screams to be Silenced...along with the spells of the three casters.

 Finally the hero's were victorious, altho wounded. They chose to drag the obelisk out, and stopped to investigate the phat loot in the chest upstairs before leaving the old prison.  That was an interesting vigenette   
Turning from thier efforts, the Ranger's keen eyes spot the large Squid keeping an eye on them from outside the prison, and everyone notices the raising water. Barely enough time to swag a potion or two of healing before swimming out to what surely will be an ambush by the dastardly Aquamancer!

... next session that is!


Personally I think the series of encounters has built up nicely to the culminating pitched battle. The hero's will face an enemy that holds a terrain advantage and the heros are tired from thier earlier battles. It has the making of a memorable combat whose resolution is pivotal to the larger campaign...exactly what I think it should be! 

Thanks RW.. this is a great campaign!


----------



## Volaran (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey there, Primitive Screwhead.

Sounds like you're having a good time there.  The Inquisitor in that section hit our group fairly hard as well.

It sounds like you're playing the boon a bit differently.  Have you included actual fire resistance in addition to the effects of Endure Elements and Stand the Heat?  Given the Ragesian fondness for fire, it sounds like that would make for quite a strong benefit as things progress.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Feb 3, 2008)

It is a good campaign and good group.. just wish we could meet either more often or a bit longer 

I did change the Boon, altho I have to dig back into my notes as I remember it granting a fire resistance of 5... I tend to avoid in session discussions that require research before being settled. One of my players read his sheet and said resistance of 10... I wont be too happy if this turns out to be a blatant cheat, but i can adjust for that if it becomes a trend.

So yes, it is a strong benefit but there are a couple balancing factors:

I did away with 'stand the heat' and treat damage from heat as [Fire] damage.

I tend to combine the 'minion' fights with the 'boss' fights with as much tactical advantage as I can arrange within reason. The fight with Lee is going to place them all neck deek in water fighting against three creatures with swimming capability and being zotted by Lee while he cackles madly from above. If they had not stopped for the large chest o' loot, they would only be in waist deep water and it would have been easier for them.

As I have a large group, usually 6 at the table, I keep everyone a level behind what it says on the cover. They will all gain level 6 if they beat Lee Sidoneth.

Half the group doesn't have the boon because the characters were not present.

 I guess a last factor is that I run a pretty low magic game, the group has three magic weapons so far... and two of them aren't really usable by the PCs.


----------

